# Short crank arms for e bikes from SRAM



## jmcdev1 (Jan 1, 2011)

Yeah, finally, halfway down the article:

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/bike-connection-summer-roundup.html


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

Nice! I hope Shimano follows along with various lengths. 160mm would be the one I'm most interested in.


----------



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

I got 160mm Miranda Delta cranks last year for my Trek Powerfly (Bosch). Direct from Miranda (Europe) in less than a week & less than $100 total.

Their Delta SH cranks are for Shimano E8000.

My short legs & new knee really like the shorter cranks. Definitely less pedal strikes too. YEA!

Catfish ...


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I bought the 165’s and don’t dare going shorter. I have long legs and have been on 175’s forever. The 165’s feel about perfect for me. My Focus came with 170’s.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

When you're just pedaling for show anyways, who cares how long your crankarms are?


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

watermonkey said:


> When you're just pedaling for show anyways, who cares how long your crankarms are?


Since pedaling is the switch/throttle to turn the motor on, it's awkward to try to stutter through tech stuff like you can on a bike. So, pedal strikes galore. One area where a throttle is better IMO.

Maybe manufacturers will add in a "boost" button to let you do just that at some point?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

watermonkey said:


> When you're just pedaling for show anyways, who cares how long your crankarms are?


No pedal, no go! Just like your bike! 😂


----------



## dfriz (Feb 17, 2010)

watermonkey said:


> When you're just pedaling for show anyways, who cares how long your crankarms are?


Ride 1 then give your Opinion


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

Video from someone who I believe posts here on occasion but anyways he has installed 152mm cranks on his Levo and gives his thoughts.


----------

